# solution for crappy TS fences



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

is your fence constantly not square
does it take you forever to set you ts fence, constantly checking, sliding and rechecking?
here is the solution

1. raise your blade up a bit
2. slide your fence over to the desired width(according to the fence next to the blade)
3. take a sliding combo square
4. put the sliding part into the miter gauge and slide the ruler over until it touches the fence
5. tighten the square
6. slide it along the miter gauge slot, pressing and pushing the fence as needed
7. lock down the fence
8. check it for square again
9. complete

my table saw is a 30 yr. old rockwell beaver w/ a 9" blade
i would get a new one if i could afford it, but some other tools are higher up on my priorities list
since i already have a table saw and it works fine otherwise.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

If I had to do that every time I moved my fence I'd go nuts.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I think if you need to do this once in a while to check it's okay, but if you need to do it before every cut or change of fence position, it's time for a new fence, or saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like you need a new fence or just another table saw if this is what you have to do to your TS.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on a new fence.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Hard to think of a tool that would be a higher priority than a decent TS. The fence is always where they cheap out . . .


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd take up needlepoint if I had to do that with every cut…of course, it's not much different than measuring the front and back with my tape measure, which is what I did for years and years.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I had the same problem with a 1977 Craftsman TS. I cured that problem with a new Vega Pro 40 fence.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It's not a bad idea. Even with a top quality fence, you rely on the scale in setting the fence, but how confident are you that the fence is always 100% right? A bit of dust under the sliding head of the fence can alter a setting and you don't realize it. Anytime I make a cut that I need to be right on, I check the setting with a square. I tend to be one who subscribes to the precision marking and layout of wood parts. I inherit that from my metalworking past and is second nature to me. I can tweak my saw fence so it's ±.005". For me; not a problem. To others, a problem and not necessary.


----------

